# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Pregunta sobre reservas estrategicas

## gomar

Me gustaría que alguien me respondiera, porque de verdad no entiendo, como siendo la capacidad total de almacenamiento de Castilla La Mancha de 5775 hm3 segun esta web, se puede solicitar:

1.- 6000 hm3 de reserva estratégica :Confused:  :Confused:  en el estatuto de Castilla la Mancha (más de lo que cabe)
2.- 4000 hm3 en la propuesta Ley de aguas de CM (70% de la capacidad total)
3.- 4500 hm3 que al parecer propone de Cospedal (78% de la capacidad total)

Teniendo en cuenta que a fecha de hoy y en dos años hidrologicos gloriosos está con 3555 al 61.7% de su capacidad

----------


## perdiguera

^^ No le des demasiadas vueltas.
Los que proponen esas reservas no tienen ni idea de gestión del agua.
Y cuando se habla sin conocimiento de causa, las barbaridades son muy frecuentes.

----------


## No Registrado

Yo creo que los dos, sobre todo el que lleva título, debeis ser un poco más respetuosos.

 La capacidad de almacenamiento de CLM es superior a los 6700 Hm3. Y el Estatuto tumbado por la sra cospedal que dijo una cosa e hizo otra después, señalaba 4000 de reserva.

Y esas peticiones estaban realizadas por técnicos que saben lo que hacen.

http://www.aclm.es/secciones/04infoEmbalses.htm

No te preocupes Gomar, cuando gobierne cospedal ya podrá demostrar su política hidraúlica en CLM. Hasta ahora, lo único que ha demostrado por CLM es desprecio.

Todo a su tiempo.

----------


## Luján

> Me gustaría que alguien me respondiera, porque de verdad no entiendo, como siendo la capacidad total de almacenamiento de Castilla La Mancha de 5775 hm3 segun esta web, se puede solicitar:
> 
> 1.- 6000 hm3 de reserva estratégica en el estatuto de Castilla la Mancha (más de lo que cabe)
> 2.- 4000 hm3 en la propuesta Ley de aguas de CM (70% de la capacidad total)
> 3.- 4500 hm3 que al parecer propone de Cospedal (78% de la capacidad total)
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que a fecha de hoy y en dos años hidrologicos gloriosos está con 3555 al 61.7% de su capacidad


Sólo tienes que pensar que en esta web no están registrados todos los embalses que existen (ojalá). En el cómputo de capacidades sólo aparecen aquellos de los que el MARM publica datos semanales de capacidad embalsada.

----------


## gomar

Y 
1.-¿cual será la capacidad real de Castilla la Mancha?
2.-¿en la reserva entrarian tambien los pantanos de Albacete, porque segun veo en el post del amigo no registrado son todos de la cuenca del segura (exp el de Almansa) y son los unicos que realmente embalsan (Cenajo y Fuensanta)?

----------


## cantarin

Hola Gomar

Yo sin desdecir lo dicho hasta ahora, te adjunto una idea. Tu piensa que el consumo de agua es constante y sale de esos embalses que tienen superavit pues suben, pero también han abastecido a la población.

Yo supongo que los 4000 hm3 serán las necesidades de CLM en un periodo superior a un año pues sabemos que por desgracia tenemos unos años buenísimos de lluvias y sequías prolongadas. Si no retenemos suficiente agua cuando nos llega cuando no llueva pasaremos sed como hemos pasado otros años. 

Quiero creer que con esos 4000 hm3 se evitarán esas situaciones agónicas que hemos vivido en todas las provincias de CLM por uno o por otro motivo. No sé quien será el presidente o presidenta después del 22-M, pero sólo puedo pedir una cosa que el que sea garantice por ley o como sea que no volvamos a pasar situaciones agónicas como las que hemos vivido hasta hace 1 año y pico. 

Creo que lo demás pasa a segundo término, cada uno que piense que es lo mejor para CLM y que lo diga, que no calle, sino que hablen alto y claro, que se busque solucionar los problemas reales que hemos tenido y si hay que hacerlo por ley que se haga, y se cumpla sobre todo.

Yo después de tantos años importandome el tema del agua, creo que tengo información sobre el tema, que no es lo mismo que formación que no he recibido como por ejemplo Perdiguera, pero que gracias a sus post voy recogiendo y aprendiendo. Lo que si tengo claro es que a mi no me engañan con datos y palabras, sino que hay que observar una tendencia y unos actos y entonces es cuando uno tiene claro lo que es necesario en CLM y quien se asemeja a ello y quien juega al despiste.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Y ¿cual será la capacidad real de Castilla la Mancha?


Por los datos que tengo del SEPREM y el MARM:

3725.49Hm³ (ERROR: son 5376.49Hm³), distribuidos así:

Toledo: 436.01Hm³
Guadalajara: 1261.31Hm³
Cuenca: 1164.59Hm³ ->ERROR: son 2815.59Hm³
Ciudad Real: 559.94Hm³
Albacete: 303.63Hm³

Hay que decir que las bases de datos de SEPREM y MARM no poseen información de capacidad de absolutamente todos los embalses de la cuenca. Hay algunos en los que falta ese dato y otros que simplemente no están en las bases de datos.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Luján

Aquí tiene que haber una errata y gorda

Guadalajara: 1261.31Hm³
Cuenca: 1164.59Hm³

¿Dónde está Buendia con 1639 hm3? porque ahí no está contabilizado, a simple vista me ha llamado la atención.

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján
> 
> Aquí tiene que haber una errata y gorda
> 
> Guadalajara: 1261.31Hm³
> Cuenca: 1164.59Hm³
> 
> ¿Dónde está Buendia con 1639 hm3? porque ahí no está contabilizado, a simple vista me ha llamado la atención.


Voy a revisar.

EDIT:

Efectivamente, se me pasó Buendía.
Cuenca cuenta con 2815.59Hm³ de capacidad.

Y Castilla la Mancha con un total de 5376.49

----------


## gomar

> Hola Gomar
> 
> Yo sin desdecir lo dicho hasta ahora, te adjunto una idea. Tu piensa que el consumo de agua es constante y sale de esos embalses que tienen superavit pues suben, pero también han abastecido a la población.
> 
> Yo supongo que los 4000 hm3 serán las necesidades de CLM en un periodo superior a un año pues sabemos que por desgracia tenemos unos años buenísimos de lluvias y sequías prolongadas. Si no retenemos suficiente agua cuando nos llega cuando no llueva pasaremos sed como hemos pasado otros años. 
> 
> Quiero creer que con esos 4000 hm3 se evitarán esas situaciones agónicas que hemos vivido en todas las provincias de CLM por uno o por otro motivo. No sé quien será el presidente o presidenta después del 22-M, pero sólo puedo pedir una cosa que el que sea garantice por ley o como sea que no volvamos a pasar situaciones agónicas como las que hemos vivido hasta hace 1 año y pico. 
> 
> Creo que lo demás pasa a segundo término, cada uno que piense que es lo mejor para CLM y que lo diga, que no calle, sino que hablen alto y claro, que se busque solucionar los problemas reales que hemos tenido y si hay que hacerlo por ley que se haga, y se cumpla sobre todo.
> ...


Yo tampoco tengo formacion, pero como en Murcia el tema del agua es de siempre (desde la edad media) y no a raiz del TTS, tengo que hacerte ver que si alguien (a nivel cultural) mira el agua es aquellos sitios donde escasea.
En lo que va detras CM es en infraestrucutras que optimicen la distribucion.
La gente en general no es derrochadora (sobre todo cuando te cobran caro)

El otro dia ley en el periodico que en Murcia ya se depura el 98% de todas las aguas residuales y se recaptan 110 hm3 para otros usos sobre el 13% de la media nacional.

Hace poco (ya no me acuerdo donde) ley que el consumo humano per capita de Murcia es el menor de España. Desde que era pequeño en mi casa no oia otra cosa que _"nene cierra el grifo,.. apura con la ducha que te estás pasando"_ y así se lo he enseñado a mis hijos.

Durante siglos se ha ido optimizando el consumo de agua y la gente de Murcia, ya te digo no es derrochadora.

Con actuaciones adecuadas, en Castilla La mancha nunca faltaria agua para consumo y te lo digo con conocimeinto porque mi mujer es de un pueblo de alli y voy casi todos los fines de semana y la mentalidad no es de ninguna forma la misma (voy a ponerme a buscar las fuentes)

----------


## cantarin

Hola Gomar

Ciertamente si lo sabía y en otros post he puesto que CLM tiene mucho que aprender de Murcia, en un post que no me acuerdo bien si está en el hilo de No al Trasvase o está en Lo dejaran crecer hice una guia de lo que se debería exportar de una region a otra.

Ese aporte de agua es muchisimo de 110 hm3, una pasada, aquí eso no lo han hecho por desgracia. Ahora bien, las infraestructuras estan apañadas para el nivel de agua normal, que se llama normal en un hiper embalse supongo que no bajaría del 20% aunque hubiera sequía pero E+B bajan con muchísima frecuencia de ese nivel y eso no debía ser así. Por eso yo he defendido: "Trasvase si, pero no así"

Ésta región que sin duda necesita mejores infraestructuras para aprovechar el agua, pero si no se metieran con ella nunca le faltaría agua, pero la CHJ deja Alarcón con menos del 2% de su capacidad porque se va para riegos en años anteriores ¿De que beben los de la zona?... no queda mas remedio que subir las conducciones al cauce del Jucar aguas arriba o buscar camiones cisterna cuando el embalse ahora está al 60%, creo que a ésto no hay derecho ni es justo. y podríamos hablar del Segura y cia, aunque aquellos estan mas tranquilos como el abastecimiento lo soporta el Tajo me puedo gastar todo en regadios y eso tampoco es justo.

Claro que hacen falta infraestructuras, pero estamos en una situación dificil económicamente, tenemos unas infraestructuras que si se cumplieran los ciclos de los embalses con normalidad no habría problema, pero nos llevamos un 80% de los recursos a 400 km de su cauce natural. ¿No te parece a ti mucho un 80%? ¿Eso son excedentes?... si eso son excedentes yo soy cura.

Yo se que había que planificar mejor las cosas, contar con unas reservas extratégicas, que se pueden cuantificar muy bien, que tenemos datos y extadisticas para hacerlo, y apartir de ahí trabajar con los regadios, pero como todo va en éste pais, trabajamos a la inversa, tenemos tantos regadios y a partir de ahí calculamos. Pues mire no, tenemos estas aportaciones, estos gastos de consumos y quedan tanto para regadios, si sobran regadios pues habrá que eliminarlos, pero claro eso una pérdida considerable de votos. Asi nos va. 

Yo solo espero que pongan una reserva extratégica en la cabecera del tajo de por lo menos 600 hm3 que supone ¡¡Solo el 24,25% de su capacidad!!! Con ella, seguro que no hay problemas de abastecimientos para la comarca y para la zona sur de Madrid que también se abastece de aquí. Y si yo quiero ésto para mí porque creo que es adecuado, también me gustaría que en Cuenca, Albacete, Ciudad Real y Toledo lo tuvieran para estar seguros de que venga la sequía que venga tendremos agua para beber, a partir de ahí que envien donde falte y garanticemos el consumo humano.

Saludos.

----------


## Salut

> Me gustaría que alguien me respondiera, porque de verdad no entiendo, como siendo la capacidad total de almacenamiento de Castilla La Mancha de 5775 hm3 segun esta web, se puede solicitar:
> 
> 1.- 6000 hm3 de reserva estratégica en el estatuto de Castilla la Mancha (más de lo que cabe)
> 2.- 4000 hm3 en la propuesta Ley de aguas de CM (70% de la capacidad total)
> 3.- 4500 hm3 que al parecer propone de Cospedal (78% de la capacidad total)
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que a fecha de hoy y en dos años hidrologicos gloriosos está con 3555 al 61.7% de su capacidad


Sencillo: esos cálculos se hacen teniendo en cuenta también las aguas subterráneas, y no solamente las superficiales.

A veces nos olvidamos que bajo nuestros pies transcurre muchísima más agua que en nuestros ríos.


Las cifras propuestas inicialmente en el Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha se correspondían simple y llanamente a los _recursos regulados durante un año_, tanto por sus embalses como por sus acuíferos. Es un criterio más, como tantos otros... aunque preferiría otro enfoque, más basados en la conservación del recurso que en la guerra por sobreexplotarlo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Sencillo: esos cálculos se hacen teniendo en cuenta también las aguas subterráneas, y no solamente las superficiales.
> 
> A veces nos olvidamos que bajo nuestros pies transcurre muchísima más agua que en nuestros ríos.
> 
> 
> Las cifras propuestas inicialmente en el Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha se correspondían simple y llanamente a los _recursos regulados durante un año_, tanto por sus embalses como por sus acuíferos. Es un criterio más, como tantos otros... aunque preferiría otro enfoque, más basados en la conservación del recurso que en la guerra por sobreexplotarlo.


¿Estás seguro? no creo que hayan contado con ellas, más que nada porque nadie sabe cuanto tienen exactamente los acuíferos.
Entre otras cosas porque no se sabe a ciencia cierta cuanto se saca ni cuanto se recarga, por ejemplo del 23 o del 24, ni tampoco su verdadera extensión ni profundidad.
Por ejemplo wikipedia dice: _"El acuífero Sistema 23 o acuífero de La Mancha Occidental es la unidad central y una de las piezas clave del sistema hidrológico de la Cuenca Alta del Guadiana. Abarca una superficie de 5.500 km2 con una profundidad de 70 m y sobre él se asientan más de 30 municipios de las provincias de Ciudad Real, Albacete y Cuenca. Se trata, por tanto, de uno de los mayores acuíferos de España"_.

Esa superficie por esa profundidad da la cantidad de 385.000 Hm3 con que fuese permeable, con agua, sólo un 2% daría la cifra de 7.700 Hm3 casi el doble de la reserva estratégica que se pidió.
Como no puede ser que se olviden de los embalses, me reafirmo en que no han tenido en cuenta los acuíferos.
Y también en que los que pusieron esa cantidad no son expertos en gestión de aguas.

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno perdiguera, hay un informe por allí hecho para el parlamento castellano-manchego en el que se dice explícitamente la cantidad de cada cuenca y cada acuífero.

Será todo lo inexacto que quieras, pero está hecho con las mejores cifras que se tienen de momento, y si mal no recuerdo también eran expertos en gestión de aguas. Joer, que a veces nos olvidamos que hemos ido a la luna con "aproximaciones".

De todas formas estas reservas estratégicas son un brindis al sol, porque CLM jamás consumirá tanta agua como para tener que hacer efectivo el uso de las mismas. Y si lo hiciera, sería a costa de los demás regadíos.

----------

